# LAST GOOD BYE-and Last Pictures of puppies from me.



## Mzyla (Jun 24, 2012)

It is sad....I won't be posting any more pictures of puppies.
They are all gone 
They went to very good homes and that part is making me happy.

Here are their last pictures:

*PRIMO *- by his new owner's feet. He is very handsome boy, isn't he? just like Beethoven from the movie 






*WISDOM*





*DAMIAN*





*ANDREE*





*No Name*





*And here we saying good bye and new owners getting ready to leave.....*


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 24, 2012)

Way too cute!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 24, 2012)

What a happy but sad story. It is so hard to get rid of your babies. But so good that they are going to good homes.  The fact that you care shows what a good mom you are.


----------



## TeamChaos (Jun 24, 2012)

What gorgeous puppies! It is so hard to say goodbye to babies, but you just gave those families a new best friend!


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you guys! The house does seems empty now, but I need to get a grip on a life and get over it.
One happy owner already sent me update Email.
I was so thrilled with happiness for him, for the dog and for me, that I had a happy tears in my eyes.


_Thank-you so much for the puppy and it was a pleasure working for you.
She fits right in and the rest of the family adores her.
To fully answer your previous question- I am very happy that I
got/picked her and she is better than what I expected or thought she
would be.
She follows me around and her favorite spot to sleep in is the milk parlor.
How could I ever withhold milk from her at milking time! 
She likes to sleep in with the goats but they still don't know what to
think of her yet.
They are afraid of her.  Yesterday all 7 were staring at her (while
she was sleeping), not moving, and were snorting at her. It was funny.
She likes cats...but the cats do NOT like her.
She also likes walks in the field in the early morning getting wet by
all the tall wet grass.

Thank-you once again.
It means a lot to me to be able to have a dog again.
I promise I will come up with a name for her soon, hopefully. ;-)_

I trust that the remaining two owners will update me in the same cheerful fashion


----------



## Grazer (Jun 24, 2012)

Aww they're just beyond cute!!  These puppies are so good looking; they definitely got the best of both worlds 
I think you should be really proud of yourself for finding them all such good homes.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 25, 2012)

That is so sweet.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 25, 2012)

Mzyla did a great job raising these pups!  They are fabulous beyond words and we are just so blessed to have four of them at our house with two moving on to their rightful home on wednesday.   They spent the day yesterday exploring our immediate yard.  Conquering big rocks, exploring through tall meadow grass, diggin in a loose dirt pile and finding out what pigs and cows are.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh they are so adorable. You are so lucky to have them. You can tell from looking at them that they were very well taken care of before you got them. I am so glad they went to forever homes.


----------



## Grazer (Jun 25, 2012)

I also think Stubbornhillfarm is so lucky to have these beautiful pups, and all the puppies are so lucky to have found great owners


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 26, 2012)

Wellnow they are cuddly, fluffy and not much trouble
Let's wait when they become about 6 months old.
That will be *make or brake point*.
Pups will lose their puppy cuteness, yet won't be adults. Their look won't be that attractive. Their coat won't be fluffy like puppies and won't be full like adults. 
They will show their independence and pretty much they will be doing what THEY want, not necessarily what the owners wants. 
At that point, they gone need to be watched the most.
From my experience, that will be the most strenuous time for the owners.
If they last (the owners) up to one year  we can call it a success!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 26, 2012)

Mzyla said:
			
		

> Wellnow they are cuddly, fluffy and not much trouble
> Let's wait when they become about 6 months old.
> That will be *make or brake point*.
> Pups will lose their puppy cuteness, yet won't be adults. Their look won't be that attractive. Their coat won't be fluffy like puppies and won't be full like adults.
> ...


No worries here!  I know who to ask if I have questions.


----------



## Grazer (Jun 26, 2012)

Mzyla that is so true, that's such difficult phase with most heard-headed LGD breeds' puppies. 
Interestingly enough, I've also noticed that puppies who are born more calm and submissive are worth their weight in gold so to speak. 
These kind of puppies never really go through that "terrible teens phase", they're also so much easier to train. Too bad these puppies are always in the minority lol


----------

